# Massey 231 Hydraulic Issues



## Loftedrob (5 mo ago)

Hi guys,

I have a Massey 231 with a Koyker 210 loader and a flow switch to control between 3 pt and the loader (aux).
I have plenty of fluid (just below Max) The 3 pt stays put but lately the bucket tilt drops and if I use the tilt the arms will drop. If the bucket tilt drops the whole way the arms will stay indefinitely. First it was the left side (bucket off) so I took the cylinder in and had it checked as I thought it was bypassing. Now the left stays up and the right side drops when it never did before.

I then had the control box for the loader looked and resealed but it made no difference.

What's happening and how do I fix it?!! I'm going insane I think.

Rob


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Rob, welcome to the tractor forum.

You should have serviced both tilt cylinders at the same time. The logic behind this approach: if one side is bad, the other is not far behind it. Same applies to lift cylinders.


----------



## Loftedrob (5 mo ago)

EdF said:


> Howdy Rob, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> You should have serviced both tilt cylinders at the same time. The logic behind this approach: if one side is bad, the other is not far behind it. Same applies to lift cylinders.


Dang it, i almost did! Thanks EdF


----------

